# Checking the quality of drywall work



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a tough question----are the using long full sheets? Are they running the sheets over doors and windows and then cutting the openings? (This avoids seams and tape in the corners of the openings.

Where did you find these hangers and tapers?

Are they quick and efficient?

Seeing the past work is the best indicator of future work----If you got these guys without checking up---you will just have to wait and see---


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i always think that people will judge me and my work by the vehicle and the condition and also my condition. if the guy pulls into your driveway with an old beat up dirty truck, his vehicle is not organized with tools,dust,etc. falling out. also the same goes for the guy in the vehicle. is he clean cut or a sloppy hairy bushman with dirty clothes with holes in them? These are typically your first signs to take caution but there are always the exceptions. the same goes for his work and work area. is there tools everywhere? garbage all over the floor? Does his work look like clean work? does it look messy or does it look like its reasonably straight and professional looking? i find someone who takes pride in his work typically is a clean neat person that tries to act professional and if something doesn't turn out exactly right or the way you like it they'll suck up their pride and happily fix it to the best of their ability.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

princelake said:


> i always think that people will judge me and my work by the vehicle and the condition and also my condition. if the guy pulls into your driveway with an old beat up dirty truck, his vehicle is not organized with tools,dust,etc. falling out. also the same goes for the guy in the vehicle. is he clean cut or a sloppy hairy bushman with dirty clothes with holes in them? These are typically your first signs to take caution but there are always the exceptions. the same goes for his work and work area. is there tools everywhere? garbage all over the floor? Does his work look like clean work? does it look messy or does it look like its reasonably straight and professional looking? i find someone who takes pride in his work typically is a clean neat person that tries to act professional and if something doesn't turn out exactly right or the way you like it they'll suck up their pride and happily fix it to the best of their ability.


you just described me LOL i drive a piece of chit vehilce look like a caveman .

i want my work and only my work to be judged . if they dont like the look of my vehicle or me thats ok . LOL . :thumbsup:


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you are probably being judged when you pull in and knock on the door before you even pick up a tool. and before i get shot down theres nothing wrong with an old truck as long as its kept clean and presentable.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Is the hanger doing the taping?Or do you have another contractor for the taping?

I would say the most important things are dont use nails except on corner beads.And dont have any joints on the corner of any opening such as door window etc.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf

http://books.google.com/books?id=IS-Hwu72zr4C&pg=PA88&lpg=PA88&dq=drywall+paper+tape+same+strength+as+drywall+face+paper&source=bl&ots=rU1vJTTE-y&sig=L2fSiIQdvOKx8FYRlrg6CSpHNBs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=z350T9_dHYno0QG7vOX_Ag&ved=0CDEQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=drywall%20paper%20tape%20same%20strength%20as%20drywall%20face%20paper&f=false

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021174058.pdf

http://www.usg.com/documents/construction-handbook/chapter5.pdf

http://www.usg.com/rc/installation-...-gypsum-panels-installation-guide-en-J371.pdf

http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07 English.pdf

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/resources/techtalk/revisiting.aspx

I've got more if you need them but that should keep you reading over the weekend...

Gary


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dammit GBR I was going to go to bed before the sun came up for a change and I have spent the last hour sucked into your bedtime reading lol :laughing:

Thanks for the links.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

princelake said:


> i always think that people will judge me and my work by the vehicle and the condition and also my condition. if the guy pulls into your driveway with an old beat up dirty truck, his vehicle is not organized with tools,dust,etc. falling out. also the same goes for the guy in the vehicle. is he clean cut or a sloppy hairy bushman with dirty clothes with holes in them? These are typically your first signs to take caution but there are always the exceptions. the same goes for his work and work area. is there tools everywhere? garbage all over the floor? Does his work look like clean work? does it look messy or does it look like its reasonably straight and professional looking? i find someone who takes pride in his work typically is a clean neat person that tries to act professional and if something doesn't turn out exactly right or the way you like it they'll suck up their pride and happily fix it to the best of their ability.


I think this is a very over looked part of a business presentation. As is communication. I don't know how to do the double quote but olrivers in an ideal world you may be right. But it's hard to get people who have already judged you to look at your work. If you don't have enough pride to clean up your equipment and yourself, why would I feel you would take any pride in your work.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

dude , I'd kick you right out the door if you pulled up all spotless and perfect....thanks for the laugh though!


princelake said:


> i always think that people will judge me and my work by the vehicle and the condition and also my condition. if the guy pulls into your driveway with an old beat up dirty truck, his vehicle is not organized with tools,dust,etc. falling out. also the same goes for the guy in the vehicle. is he clean cut or a sloppy hairy bushman with dirty clothes with holes in them? These are typically your first signs to take caution but there are always the exceptions. the same goes for his work and work area. is there tools everywhere? garbage all over the floor? Does his work look like clean work? does it look messy or does it look like its reasonably straight and professional looking? i find someone who takes pride in his work typically is a clean neat person that tries to act professional and if something doesn't turn out exactly right or the way you like it they'll suck up their pride and happily fix it to the best of their ability.


ask to see their very last job.
if they are a quality crew their last job should be fairly recent. Good finishers are still busy even in the financial crisis. 

take a small drywall knife and press it into a few angles and pull it down. If the screws are still hanging out you'll know if they are bogus.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> I think this is a very over looked part of a business presentation. As is communication. I don't know how to do the double quote but olrivers in an ideal world you may be right. But it's hard to get people who have already judged you to look at your work. If you don't have enough pride to clean up your equipment and yourself, why would I feel you would take any pride in your work.



yeah i know people have ways of looking at things , the last person i worked with spent 30,000 on a new truck custom paint etc and it gets banged up in parking lots , another guy i know got his truck all repainted and a lady backied into it with a bike carrier , now my piece of **** truck i dont care go ahead and bang into it , almost every newer work vehicle i see is dented up , LOL no one hits my piece of crap for some reason , ive done the new vehicle thing and its a waste of time and money . never again will i use a nice vehicle for work .


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Interesting debate---My truck is a tool like all tools---It works hard and serves it's purpose.

Strong and useful for me--pretty is not a big deal in my world----


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

quality drywall work = tight joints, full sheets hung, screws sunk in properly, its not hard to spot poorly hung and cut drywall, just watch how a crew or individual hangs, ragged cuts, slow cutting, poorly cut boxes, receptacles, etc,
too much scrap and waste, I could spot a smuck in 2 minutes and send them on their way, with the downturn of the economy if a guy has hung a piece of drywall, all of a sudden he thinks he's a professional, handymen is what they are referred to here in the south, after seeing one hang a piece of drywall....beware!


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

newfie49 said:


> quality drywall work = tight joints, full sheets hung, screws sunk in properly, its not hard to spot poorly hung and cut drywall, just watch how a crew or individual hangs, ragged cuts, slow cutting, poorly cut boxes, receptacles, etc,
> too much scrap and waste, I could spot a smuck in 2 minutes and send them on their way, with the downturn of the economy if a guy has hung a piece of drywall, all of a sudden he thinks he's a professional, handymen is what they are referred to here in the south, after seeing one hang a piece of drywall....beware!


great point!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i said before your truck doesnt have to be new. im saying dont show up right after you went mud bogging or something. i banged into a guard rail a month ago and the back corner of my new van is smashed up a bit at the back fender but its still clean and organized and i wont be embarrassed to back it up and open the back doors. to me its like going to a job interview going to every new job. its all about presentation. 
drywall finisher you'd kick me out because im clean and know what i'm doing and dont get covered head to toe in mud? i may look like bit of a sqaure but a first presentation is everything.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I dont think you can tell how good a guys work is by the looks of his truck.I know alot of contractors that has a $50,000 truck sitting at home that they use to pull thier bass boat or take the family camping.But for work they drive a $2,000 beater they tear up at work and keep thier expensive truck nice.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree that a well organized and maintained vehicle is important, as well as a professional image. 

This does not mean having to have a brand new vehicle, or wear clothes that are new and don't have any paint or caulking on them.

But if someone shows up in a truck that is a mess, and their tool storage is a mess, that would be a red flag for me. It means to me that they are unorganized, and therefore are not as efficient, whether they care or not. 

Also if they haven't bought new work clothes forever, haven't shaved etc, people will wonder if you consider yourself a service professional, or if this is just a pastime since you got out of jail last. 


My work vehicles have not always been new, however I try to keep them organized and somewhat clean. Not only for "presentation" but for my own efficiency-I don't want to spend ten minutes looking for something everytime I go to my vehicle.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

what a topic of debate.
__*a typical day of work w/estimate for myself*_
I get up with my animals at 5am every morning. On work days I feed them when I'm on my way out to the truck. 
For the past 18 years I begin my day at 7am...that's tools in hand putting mud on the wall by 7:15am.....most potential customers will not let me in for an estimate at that time of the morning. 
One thing the GC's love about me though, is the fact I get there early and stay until 1 coat has been put on the walls. This is a general RULE that 90% of all professional finishers use....one coat one day.
Either I do an estimate after work or I break into my day driving to where ever. 
Think about this.....90% of the in-home jobs I show up to estimate, I change my muddy work shirt before I show up (sometimes inside my truck), leave my pants (with drywall mud smeared here and there on them) on. My boots come off before I enter the home.
Back out in front of the house, my truck sits with red clay mud on it's tires from the jobsite I just came from. In the back of my *white* truck sits my semi muddy stilts, my muddy boxes, taper and other tools that have yet to be cleaned......you see, In my world I stop and clean my tools off on my way home at a car wash. A 1.50 and 5 minutes saves me 20 minutes and the cost of $15.00 of my hourly rate using a spicket faucet on a job site.
__For all you spotless guys out there, I have saved thousands of dollars by drawing a line between what cleanliness is really worth. You see, all someone has to do is look at who is walking up to there house and they can see someone who WITHOUT A DOUBT, has been working and working in drywall. 
I think about you **** and spam spotless drywall guys and think to myself, as far as another drywall professional goes,* I make more money than you*. 
This will never change either because you're more concerned with presentation than you are with making cash by pumping out as much finished wall footage as possible. If you refocused your efforts into the actual physical work of your profession you could guarantee more work for yourself, thus making you more money.

When I give an stimate the customer never questions whether his job is being done by someone who really knows what he is doing. That is obvious.
as for stereo typing "what" a drywall guy should look like. (bad words go here) Some of the best hangers that have worked for me carry guns, party, ride bikes, and are out right scarey as hell. That too goes along with this trade...it is not for sissy's.....and BTW they make more money than you do to.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

sometime you just dont have time to keep your truck nice and organized all the time , i might do 3 differnt jobs in a day and have to unload/ load 3 times a day . and some of these jobs are hard to get in and out that only leaves 2 hours per job to do the work by the time you unload set up clean up reload . drive around back and forth , sorry but im throwing my tools in the truck and off to the next one . i really dont worry about what oprah winfrey watchers think . :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

drywallfinisher said:


> Some of the best hangers that have worked for me carry guns, party, ride bikes, and are out right scarey as hell. That too goes along with this trade...it is not for sissy's.....and BTW they make more money than you do to.



:yes::laughing::laughing:---A lot of the trades are like that----work hard--play hard


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with drywallfinisher, he's a lot like me in work ethics, I worked a crew in Reno and had a former Hell's angel for a hanging partner, he was about 6'4, big and looked like Yosemite Sam, we got along great but one day a guy p....d him off and the guy got stuffed between 2 2x4's and insulation....oh the good times, as far as trucks, I've got a paid off 2001 4x4 lifted Dodge, ext cab, 2500 that's kept me happy and with work for quite awhile now and it keeps on going. I stand by my previous post......


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

newfie49 said:


> I agree with drywallfinisher, he's a lot like me in work ethics, I worked a crew in Reno and had a former Hell's angel for a hanging partner, he was about 6'4, big and looked like Yosemite Sam, we got along great but one day a guy p....d him off and the guy got stuffed between 2 2x4's and insulation....oh the good times, as far as trucks, I've got a paid off 2001 4x4 lifted Dodge, ext cab, 2500 that's kept me happy and with work for quite awhile now and it keeps on going. I stand by my previous post......




i get sent to some pretty good jobs so i dont think it matters . wish i could say more but shouldnt just leave it at that .


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow dumb me I try to schedule my appointments in the a.m. before i get dirty or after working hours. And I carry an extra set of clothes in my truck in case of the unknown but I have also changed just to go to someone's home. I deal with a lot of elderly here in Fla. and I have had them tell me that they have not let some people in because of the way they look. I wear whites so yes they have paint splatters on them and stains. I'm not saying they have to be new but you can tell if they are clean. Same with your truck it doesn't have to be new and perfect, but do you think it hurts to be clean and organized.


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

yes, its always good if you can do an estimate in clean clothes, like 1st thing in the am but if I'm working and tear away to do a job estimate, more than likely I'm covered in drywall dust, mud splatter, in other words its looks like I"'ve been doing drywall/constuction and I'm not about to go get cleaned up if i'm going back to work. I try to do my estimates early or late so I can get my work done during the day but your appearance has a lot to say about you personally and most contractors and home owners can recognize a hard worker or worker/sub contractor which is what I am.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You can actually learn a lot before the tape/compound goes up. Here are a few things to look for.

- outlets/switches - is the drywall cut cleanly and closely around the boxes, or are there gaps? are they large gaps that are left open or patched with chunks of drywall?

- Did they use nails or screws? screws are better because they pop loose less often and leave a more consistent dimple pattern. Are any screws driven in too far (tore the paper)? Take a scraper and go over all screw dimples. Does the scraper catch any metal that is slightly raised?

- did they use long drywall where appropriate? 12 foot is better than 10, and 10 is better than 8. (If they tape well, this won't matter to you too much.)

- did they design their installation to minimize butt joints and maximize tapered seams?

- did they cut with a consistent 1/8 to 1/4" gap at cut drywall seams, or did they smash in pieces that fit too snugly? You can often see bent or cracked drywall that has been forced into too tight a spot, where they got lazy and didn't trim it down correctly.

- did they install the ceiling first? The wall panels should go up second so they support the ceiling panels.

- did they leave a gap at the bottom?

These things are not necessarily deal breakers to your final job, but they do point out areas of sloppiness or ignorance or laziness, and if they do some of those things, they'll eventually do something wrong that matters more.


----------

